# What would you like to see in the next installment of Animal Crossing?



## Mini Mario (Mar 5, 2014)

What would you like to see in the next AC? You can make your own villager, game mechanic, tool, item, furniture set, or anything! I am interested to see all the creative ideas.


----------



## Longo (Mar 5, 2014)

I would like to be able to rotate PWPs and preview exterior house changes


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rotating PWPs would be a big improvement for me.


----------



## Mothership (Mar 5, 2014)

<.< A way to keep your favorite villagers from moving away. And a way to get that one villager you dislike intensely to get his/her ugly self outta your town ( I'm looking at YOU, Moose!) And the rotating PWPs would be really nice, too.


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 5, 2014)

More kinds of furniture!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2014)

Where you can choose where your villager lives without resetting and be able to view a grid where you can easily place public works projects without having to guess where to stand to get it in that spot. There also needs to be bat villagers and lizard villagers, they would be so cute!


----------



## MissEva (Mar 5, 2014)

I agree with rotating PVPs, and a grid to see where you are placing them! 

I'd also like to see more hairstyles and a way for the animals to slowly upgrade their homes! It's not fair that mine keeps growing while they all live in hovels.


----------



## TerryMartin (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe something that can let you celebrate other countries Holidays without going Online..


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Mar 5, 2014)

Being's able to choose my skin tone, it would take a three option question from Rover like "So whats it like where your from?" and the options could be Cold Mild and Hot with cold giving you a lighter skin tone and Hot giving you a darker one and mild being the default. Oh the option to play as a villager would be pretty nifty but your options on species would probably be limited due to cartridge space like only 2 or 4.


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 5, 2014)

I think Titanium Tools would be a cool type of new tool. Each tool has their own purpose for Titanium. I also came up with a tool thats new all together.


Spoiler: How they Work



Titanium Shovel: Can break unbreakable rocks, but they will come back in different spots. This can help with people who like paths and have a rock in the way.
Titanium Net: The net has the same properties as a Golden one, but its luster attacts bugs and makes them less likely to leave.
Titanium Fishing Rod: If you accidentally let go and the fish didn't nibble it, instead of scaring it, the fish will stay.
Titanium Axe: Will chop a tree in one hit no matter what. It will always be a pattern stump if the tree is/was perfect.
Titanium Water Can: Has same properties as the Golden Water can, but turns all roses golden upon watering.
Titanium Slingshot: Will home on any balloons on the screen.
(NEW TOOL) Water Pail: If Villagers claim they are thirsty, you can go to the river, fill it up, then give it to them (they will give it back after drinking it). It can also be used if you make a hole in the ground, and fill up the hole. After a month, a big lake will form. If too many lakes are in town, a drought will occur and evaporate the water, and make clear land.





Spoiler: How to get them



Shovel: After hitting the money rock 200 times, you can go up to Tom Nook who will say you have spent a fair amount of time collecting money, and is willing to sell his Papa Nook's prized Titanium Shovel for 1,100,000 bells.
Net: After collecting all bugs, and getting first place in the bug-off 5 times in a row, the next time the bug-off is around, instead of getting a 1st Place Trophy, he will give you a Titanium Net.
Fishing Rod: After collecting all fish, and getting first place in the fish tourney 5 times in a row, the next time the fish tourney is around, instead of getting a 1st Place Trophy, he will give you a Titanium Net.
Axe: After Maxing friendship with a Villager, you can see the Villager running around with a Titanium axe. When talking to the Villager, they will say they have no use for it, and wondered if you want it.
Water Can: If you give Cyrus 5 Gold Nuggets with 10 Silver Nuggets and a Water Pail, he can refurbish it into a Titanium Water Can.
Slingshot: A NPC called Clowny will show up once you pop 50 balloons every day and ask for balloon items. Once you give him a whole set, he will give you the Titanium Slingshot.
Water Pail: Can be found randomly at the museum shop for catching all the fish.


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 5, 2014)

No localization(as in get every countries holiday), Multiple Language option like Pokemon X/Y except be more flexible(be able to change anytime you want). Have villagers houses get bigger as well, have like a foyer in my main room have more internal architecture options, more places to shop. Is this too much?


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 5, 2014)

Where to move rocks.
Where to place a villager's house.
Deciding whether or not a villager from streetpass/w.e can move in.
Letting dreamies stay if they're in boxes.


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 10, 2014)

It took a while to think of it, but how about a new set. *THE MOVING SET*
You can obtain any of these items if a Villager with moderate friendship moves. It is completely random, so you may get duplicates. You get it in the mail along with the letter the villager gives you.
There is a new type of furniture called the Cardboard Cut Out. You can only achieve it if a villager with MAX friendship moves. It can be used as Mannequin type item. Due to it not really being a human sized head, you can put hats, but they won't fit. You can't place any Glasses or Masks on it, so it's a more restricted Mannequin. It can also be taken to re-tail, and Cyrus says he can take it all apart and make a new Moving Furniture Piece of your choice.


Spoiler: Moving Set



 In Order: Moving Clock, Moving Chair, Moving Bed, Moving Table, Moving Lamp, Moving T.V., Cardboard Cutout, Moving Dresser, Moving Wallpaper, Moving Floor, Moving Vanity.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 10, 2014)

The ability to get a/assign jobs


----------



## INTJ_89 (Mar 10, 2014)

I would love an MP3 type player that you could wear to allow you to listen to your KK slider song library on the go. I would also love the ability to play music themes from the prior Animal Crossing games via the MP3 player as well.


----------



## Improv (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd like the auto-stacking of fruit when you pick it up. I think it'd save a lot of time.


----------



## milkysugar (Mar 10, 2014)

I would love to see some sort of feature that makes the placement of pwps less of a pain. INCLUDING the ability to rotate them, ugh, I think about this every time I place one. 

Also, I would love to be able to put small items (anything that can be placed on a table) on other furniture items like dressers, vanities, etc that have flat surfaces. Basically I just want the ability to cram even more junk into each room ._.


----------



## nabooru (Mar 10, 2014)

Have more achievements (I dunno i like them)
More interactions with your villagers
LESS GRASS EROSION.
Still keep the weeds though, I like pulling them.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 10, 2014)

Bee hive furniture


----------



## mrbosshead (Mar 10, 2014)

A MUCH MUCH bigger town! You can like drive cars and stuff.


----------



## MiloticTrainer8 (Mar 12, 2014)

Swurve said:


> I'd like the auto-stacking of fruit when you pick it up. I think it'd save a lot of time.



I would conquer with this guy. And the ability to hold more than 9 fruit also. If you can hold 99 thousand bells, why not 99 fruit and/or turnips


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 12, 2014)

I want the day to reset at 12 am like real time does
I want the ability (unlockable) to choose who can camp at my camp site, like when you log in or your town does the auto save and reset, who ever starts the game (office secretary) gives you the option of 3 animals who ask to camp and you can choose 1 to camp for two days. Then once a week 3 animals will ask to camp and you choose again.


----------



## Primalia (Mar 12, 2014)

Beach themed pwps that can be placed on the beach ( beach hut, beach umbrella, beach towel etc ) that would be very cool.


----------



## daniellecatherine83 (Mar 12, 2014)

Completely new furniture!  A lot of the furniture hasn't changed since the original.  I miss how you could collect NES games on the gamecube, it would be nice to see that again.  Building on the beach would be nice too.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 12, 2014)

being able to swap the abilities of mayor from one player to another


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 12, 2014)

There are some great ideas on here.

Mine are:
The ability to pick from more than 4 layouts when making your town.  I kept resetting until I was happy, only I wasn't actually happy...I stopped resetting because I got 3 of my dreamies at once with an ok-ish layout.  I wish I had kept resetting.

Definitely the ability to move your house.  

All beaches should be unbroken.  Broken up beaches drive me a bit bonkers.  

I think they should maybe go a little less crazy with the clothing and focus more on other things.  Or perhaps just offer a "What color would you like this in?" option for it.  That would be awesome.

Make the roses prettier!

Oh, and Down with the bees!  lol


----------



## Loveablegal (Mar 12, 2014)

More Projects! and a way to keep your stuff if you want to reset


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 14, 2014)

They need to bring back red turnips! Buying more than one a week would be nice too.


----------



## Murray (Mar 14, 2014)

- not being able to pick what villagers you get and where they live
- not being able to trade villagers


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 14, 2014)

Okay, I have a long, long list of things I've wanted in the series from the beginning 

-Bigger town.

-Free camera control, I really don't like the fixed camera, and rolling log effect.

-Chose what direction you want to place houses and pwp's (8 directions or something)

-Grass that looks like grass and not a green pattern on the ground, maybe even have it grow over time, can be cut with sheers or something.

-Having a town theme, such as Classic, Sc-Fi, fairytale, Zen ect, these could change things like the way the shops look, what the train looks like (I miss the old steam train lol) plus what animals houses look like and what pwp's are suggested, also being able to change themes at anytime, or mix and match themes after a while.

-As well as pwp projects, having outdoor furniture, like picnic blankets, beach towels or garden chairs, that can be placed like normal furniture.

-Paths that can be bought and placed like patterns, but can't be broken without a tool such as a hammer, this could replace the dreaded animal tracks.

-Ability to choose where Animals live, also instead of a mainstreet, being able to place shops anywhere as well, and too move them if you don't like the placement

-More pwp and an increased limit, plus more fun pwp's like a pier or fair ground rides.

-More dialogue, the animals keep on repeating themselves in New Leaf, it's annoying...

-The city returning as some kind of online hub, perhaps like a combination of AC-Plaza and Club Tortimer, with a trading post, the dream suit, and some other online orientated things.

-send letters to over towns, this would make trading with random people online much easier, and safer.

-More holidays, all worldwide holidays, regardless if there celebrated in that country or not, plus more of the fun ones from wild world like yay day and the flea market, also, guy fawkes day, because, more fireworks=more fun 

-More things to collect, and more storage, AC is pretty much an item collection game anyway 

-and finally no loading times when going in houses, and being able to see out the windows of the houses

I have much more, but I'll be here all moth going on about what I want too see


----------



## Cudon (Mar 14, 2014)

Better control of where you put your pwps, more pwps, bring back some cool villagers, more unique furniture, more slots for qr codes.

I'm personally fine with how villagers moving in and out works. It's easy to control once you know how to. And making it so you can stop your favorite villager from moving or being able to choose where moving villagers move into would just be too easy and kill the fun for me.


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 14, 2014)

I'd like to see more customization on more items. Ie, like stuff from Gracie's you can't change the color. I love that some things you can use a custom design on them AND change the wood color, etc. that's amazing and fun.

I'd also like to see you be able to "zone" some areas as residential so that a new villager can't just put their house right in the middle of your carefully planned PWP garden or main path.

I'd like to be able to put bushes against a cliff and against rocks. I hate that you can't plant anything by a rock or a PWP etc.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 16, 2014)

Bigger towns and bigger tree models!!


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 16, 2014)

I wanna visit dream towns with my friends >w< Imagine the laughs...


----------



## heirabbit (Mar 16, 2014)

Ice skating!


----------



## Libra (Mar 16, 2014)

No more risks of ending up with an unwanted (voided) villager, either through WIFI or StreetPass. For a game that promotes on-line game play so much, it's really _very_ frustrating. x_x


----------



## tiffc (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd like to be able to donate fossils to Blather's personal collection. And then maybe you'd get certain things for giving Blathers all the fossils, giving him his favourites... The possibilities are endless!

Or I'd like to be able to go with more than one person (my friends) into the Dream Suite. And see other people's museum exhibits when in the Dream Suite!


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 17, 2014)

thelordvader55 said:


> I think Titanium Tools would be a cool type of new tool. Each tool has their own purpose for Titanium. I also came up with a tool thats new all together.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How they Work
> ...


Awesome idea right there.
I'd like to see more species of villagers, more pwp's, more customizable furniture, bigger houses/ more upgrades, and a bigger town.


----------



## Reika (Mar 18, 2014)

More hairstyles and faces
Bigger inventory
More slots for designs 
More storage space
Easier/faster way to add paths
More type of flowers and other plants
Rotate camera when outside
DESTROY ROCKS

I wish I could talk to the NPCs when they close the stores, like, they go back to their house and then you could visit them and chat

able sisters stop calling the male mayor adventurous when trying on a dress and other female clothes/acessories


----------



## Pokemonprime (Mar 18, 2014)

Stamina:Running and using tools would deplete this. Could be recovered by laying down in beds, sitting down on chairs, and maybe floating on your back while in the water.
"Health":Not in the traditional sense, but don't you think its weird after running into 5 trees you can still swing an axe perfectly?Could be recovered by buying medicine from the store.
Hospital PWP: This would be on main street and could be used to recover the Stamina and Health I mentioned earlier aswell as getting rid of those pesky bee stings. Also maybe if Lucky went there enough times he turn back into a normal dog villager? 
Cooking: Different fruits could be cooked and combined to make new foods. Once upgraded to T&T Mart cooking items would be sold to make even more different foods. These would also be recorded in the cookbook, basically an encyclopedia for food.
"Buffs": If you made and ate certain foods you would maybe be able to running faster, use tools faster, and maybe recover stamina faster.


----------



## Reika (Mar 19, 2014)

Pokemonprime said:


> Stamina:Running and using tools would deplete this. Could be recovered by laying down in beds, sitting down on chairs, and maybe floating on your back while in the water.
> "Health":Not in the traditional sense, but don't you think its weird after running into 5 trees you can still swing an axe perfectly?Could be recovered by buying medicine from the store.
> Hospital PWP: This would be on main street and could be used to recover the Stamina and Health I mentioned earlier aswell as getting rid of those pesky bee stings. Also maybe if Lucky went there enough times he turn back into a normal dog villager?
> Cooking: Different fruits could be cooked and combined to make new foods. Once upgraded to T&T Mart cooking items would be sold to make even more different foods. These would also be recorded in the cookbook, basically an encyclopedia for food.
> "Buffs": If you made and ate certain foods you would maybe be able to running faster, use tools faster, and maybe recover stamina faster.



have you heard about harvest moon? it has basically all of this
i dont think this system would fit with animal crossing ...


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 19, 2014)

Libra said:


> No more risks of ending up with an unwanted (voided) villager, either through WIFI or StreetPass. For a game that promotes on-line game play so much, it's really _very_ frustrating. x_x



That takes away so much of the game for people (like myself) who don't really care about which villagers you get.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemonprime said:


> Stamina:Running and using tools would deplete this. Could be recovered by laying down in beds, sitting down on chairs, and maybe floating on your back while in the water.
> "Health":Not in the traditional sense, but don't you think its weird after running into 5 trees you can still swing an axe perfectly?Could be recovered by buying medicine from the store.
> Hospital PWP: This would be on main street and could be used to recover the Stamina and Health I mentioned earlier aswell as getting rid of those pesky bee stings. Also maybe if Lucky went there enough times he turn back into a normal dog villager?
> Cooking: Different fruits could be cooked and combined to make new foods. Once upgraded to T&T Mart cooking items would be sold to make even more different foods. These would also be recorded in the cookbook, basically an encyclopedia for food.
> "Buffs": If you made and ate certain foods you would maybe be able to running faster, use tools faster, and maybe recover stamina faster.



Sounds almost like Minecraft?

- - - Post Merge - - -

In the next Animal Crossing, I'd love to see more clothes, hair options, eye color options, skin color, and more customization of your character in the beginning.


----------



## Pastel_Mermaid (Mar 19, 2014)

I am sure they will always add more furniture and hairstyles, etc. but I would really like to see more town layout options and town projects for starters. I really hate when you build town projects, they have to be spaced sooo far apart. I can barely build things in the places I want. Too restrictive. There definitely looks like there is space in front of my house for a fountain or town project but either I am too close to my house or too close to my cliff (Yeah...sure Isabelle) Maybe also create some sort of path option instead of using patterns? If not, then at least allow items to not disappear after falling on pattern tiles around town (like a present falling from the sky) I recently had to let go of Wolfgang because he had his home in the perfect spot where I wanted to build arches and benches. It would be nice, as Mayor, to actually choose where villagers will live. More furniture customization would be nice as well.

Edit: If they HAVE to add grass deterioration (I would rather them take it away completely) at least add grass seeds for fast growth. It would be nice for grass to grow back just as fast as trees.


----------



## rad_baby (Mar 25, 2014)

I would like to see more shops like gracie grace (because I get bored of tom nooks) and a bigger village (so I could fit more characters) and maybe traveling (like the island) ... although thats kind of a stretch. and perhaps a bit more customization of the characters (since 20% of the people I trade with are my identical twin)


----------



## Pixles (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd like a more presise way of deciding PWP locations, and a way to decide where new villagers's houses will be. I mean, it seems only natural that the mayor is allowed to have a word in with where people should live, right?


----------



## Angerfish (Mar 28, 2014)

One thing I'd really like to see is age. Some villagers like the cranky and snooty give me the impression that they're older than say the peppy. I think it'd be really interesting to see how their interactions might change if you were, say, a kid or an adult. Maybe it could also affect your face or height too.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2014)

rad_baby said:


> I would like to see more shops like gracie grace (because I get bored of tom nooks) and a bigger village (so I could fit more characters) and maybe traveling (like the island) ... although thats kind of a stretch. and perhaps a bit more customization of the characters (since 20% of the people I trade with are my identical twin)



What else like GracieGrace could there be?


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 1, 2014)

Some ideas:

-A bigger beach.
-Beach specific PWPs like folding chairs and beach towels that let you lay down on them (These would also make natural tanning happen faster.)
-Beach SPA Building, which would have both the Dream Suite and a skin care service in which you can slightly lighten or darken your skin color a bit and it will last longer that normal tanning (All of this based on the initial skin color you picked of course)
-Beach specific Camping site (Which allows you to have both the normal and beach versions in your town) with different special prizes and mini-games you can play with the visitors.
-Flower bouquets that work exactly like fruit baskets. (And can even be displayed as bouquets in your house! And even trigger a special response from villagers if you gift them to them directly)
-Customizable pants and skirts.
-For the villager placement choosing problem. Maybe a not too expensive but not too cheap PWP that lets you pick where your next neighbour will have to build their place at?
-Extra inventory for bugs and fishes.
-A way of making path-placing a bit faster. (Maybe a thing that lets you place the same pattern on the floor over and over and over again by just pressing A until you need to change the pattern you are placing down or quit placing patterns alltogether.)
-More water and insect based villagers! 
-Backpacks, scarves, more earmuffs-headphones. Maybe you help Lable expand her shop and get exclusive things so she can now compete with Gracie?
-Like twice the space for patterns.
-Some sort of system that lets you move one of your town?s main rocks so they stop getting in the way of landscaping (OR of course, become part of the landscaping in a nice looking way!)
-Bring back some way of getting more handheld things (Like ice-cream and balloons and stuff.) without streetpass!


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 1, 2014)

more villager dialogue ??? less of isabelle too MORE TORTIMER ?? i think anything else would spoil the cuteeeeee charm of the game


----------



## N64dude (Apr 1, 2014)

-You can order from your friends store catalog.
-More inventory space
-Being able to decide the placement     of your villager's  houses.
-Being able to choose more than one ordinance.


----------



## Moriahh (Apr 1, 2014)

New appearance additions, like more hair and eye variety. More chatting between villagers. That one option that asks if they want a favor, etc, so you don't have to keep talking to them!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 1, 2014)

More variety with your powers as mayor, a larger map and more villagers. But everything else is okay. I mean, Animal Crossing is all about having your own life, and the game wouldn't be as fun if you could pick your own villagers and your own map. I mean, TBT wouldn't be very useful in terms of AC discussion.


----------



## ThunderSheep (Apr 2, 2014)

It would be nice and being able to hold more fruit on top of each other, and being able to pick where villagers place their homes would be nice.


----------



## angelveil (Apr 2, 2014)

Being able to pick your skin tone, being able to design your own pants and skirt, more shoes, more villagers, more house size variety with villagers, and being able to choose where they plomp down their houses would be nice?


----------



## Kayleigh (Apr 8, 2014)

? More varied dialogue for villagers, and more opportunities to reply to them.
? More unique villager personalities (so that even if you have several of the same character type, they'll still be very different).
? Being able to select, cut, and paste when making custom designs.
? Add your own compositions to the music player.
? Longer and more varied hairstyles.
? More varied options for eyes.
? Being able to choose skin tone.
? Being able to see your hairstyle even when wearing certain headgear.
? Scarves, gloves, handbags, and other little accessories.
? Being able to choose from more than four town layouts.
? Being able to choose where villagers' houses are placed.
? Being able to place PWPs more quickly/easily.
? The ability to rotate PWPs.
? Being able to move PWPs instead of destroying them.
? Being able to move rocks.
? Better design options for the town hall.
? PWPs for the beach, and larger beach areas to place them in.
? Being able to choose which of your rooms have windows, and being able to place them.
? Auto-stacking for shells and duplicate items other than fruit.
? More storage space in lockers.
? More fossils to collect.
? Campers staying for more than just one day.
? Free camera control everywhere, instead of just in your house.
? A more difficult way to remove patterns from the ground (I tend to remove paths by accident).
? A slightly larger town so you can have more PWPs.
? Ponds icing over in winter.
? Health- getting sick if you wear light clothing in winter, etc.
? Villagers should stay in bed when they're sick (just a pet peeve- it's not realistic that they walk around their houses all day when they're so ill!).
? Being able to type in hiragana and katakana.

I'll stop now.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

anti-gravity rooms.


----------



## macuppie (Apr 8, 2014)

Have a city, along with the island. The city will be an online, WiFi thing. Basically a trading center and you can visit custom shops that other players made, or like every time you visit you have the normal shops (T&T Emporium, etc.) and it will be someone else's shops though. 

Also have more hairstyles


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 8, 2014)

A bigger map, rotating pwps, voided villagers won't go into your town, more dialogue and more slots to save designs


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 9, 2014)

An acres option. Not something that can be turned on or off, as it would be a setting permanent to your town.
The acres would pretty much function like they do in the original, and it could add some great variety to online play. Some people might have rolling towns while some might have acres. Also, I'd like the style of the original's music back, because all of the new music from WW/CF and NL just don't really capture the feel of the original. They sound a bit too cutesy rather than fun and quirky like the original. TL;DR, I'm a Population Growing nut.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

Bow & Meow back, varying types of species, I;e more types of dogs and cats, and ability to pick skin color, like a tanning bed in shampoodles or something, but the tans are permanent until you get another one so people who want to keep the skin tone can.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 9, 2014)

1. Obviously new species.
2. The option to pick your hairstyle/eye color. I hate having to look up online what to do every time I just want to change my hairstyle. It's frustrating!
3. Villagers having preset plots again. Hear me out on this; it seriously gives a lot less stress on you when making your town. I'd rather have villagers moving in the same spot every time while making a nice path instead of them moving randomly onto my trees and paths because they want to.
4. No pings for PWP requests! I hate trying to get my villagers to ping me, it seriously takes too long! I just need a Wisteria Trellis, but I can't get anyone to ping.
5. New shops. I'm not sure what kind of shop they could add though, so I guess that's the problem 

6. for all ugly villagers to be nuked


----------



## Orbis (Apr 9, 2014)

Call me crazy, but I don't actually want to be mayor in Animal Crossing Wii U: Electric Boogaloo. I do want public works projects to be like they were in City Folk, but also sort of chosen by the player. I'll explain:

I want basic PWPs to be ready to be donated to at the beginning of the game. Maybe something like a bench can be donated to and it would cost something like 50k Bells. Then as certain things get unlocked in the game, maybe other PWPs could be avaliable like a third bridge. You could also vote for its location like you could in CF. Villagers could ping you to say something like "Hey, I have an idea for ___ PWP. I might suggest it to the mayor." 

I don't know. Maybe it's stupid, but I really think that could work.


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 10, 2014)

I think you should have the option to get a job in town and you play mini games as the 'work' and get extra bells for winning!


----------



## Maude (Apr 10, 2014)

I think something like a, Control Freak Ordinance, could be an option. It would allow you to decide if a villager can move in, where their plot would be, let you move/rotate PWPs, turn on/off grass erosion, etc. this way you can choose to let things happen randomly or perfectly 

I also think if online play is going to be encouraged you should not be able to steal/ destroy anything in someone else's town, for trade purposes spot outside train station can be interacted with but rest of town should be more like Dreams were nothing you do is saved, besides maybe adopting movers. 

I also like beach PWPs and outdoor deco items


----------

